# iPhone battery going down too fast



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello. I have an iPhone 6s and the battery health is at about 86%. That's been good enough for a while, but the last couple of days, the charge is going down too fast. This has happened before, but then stopped. I can't remember why.

I am suspicious that there is something running in the background that is causing this. If there is an expert here that could provide a list of simple checks I can do, I would be most grateful!


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your battery is probably starting to fail. You can buy a new one on Ebay iphone 6s battery in Cell Phone Accessories | eBay


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Or maybe not. I am looking for other options, like programs running in the background that may be causing it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

> The only apps that are really running in the background are music or navigation apps. Go to Settings>General>Background App Refresh and you can see what other apps are allowed to update data in the background.
> 
> iOS dynamically manages memory without any user intervention.


Source: How do I view apps running in background … - Apple Community.


----------



## carlaa (Apr 16, 2021)

I had a 6S and I was told it was one of the worst for battery life. Same as you, it was strong for ages and then I feel like it just happened one day and nothing I could do would change it  But if you think it's something else and you've already tried the monitoring what's going on with your apps, I know sometimes resetting *all* of your settings can help it go back to a fuller battery life.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

CharlieWex said:


> I think you should really try resetting all the settings. Or better yet, see a professional. I think that option would be more appropriate.


How do you reset them?


----------



## carlaa (Apr 16, 2021)

usingpc said:


> How do you reset them?


First back up your phone using iCloud or sending anything important to dropbox or some other storage.
Then go to settings in your iphone > general> scroll down to "reset" . 
Here there's a bunch of options of things you can change. You could try any of the reset options one by one and see if it helps your battery, or you can just do a full reset " erase all content and settings" and start fresh.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a 7, find that as it is an iPhone, it really needs to be charged every night... However battery usage depends on a lot of things... the worst is using wireless to access info. An example of this.. from 75% down to 50 just by using FlightRadar for about 10 minutes... Best option I have to keep battery usage down is first, turn OFF all apps after using them..(double-click home button and flick up off the screen) Second.. (and understand I am not up with the names given to many areas by Apple) stop all you don't use on the page to the left( swipe left to right from the home page) Edit allows you to remove what you want... I have nothing but the Search open there.
There are many other things that can be adjusted.. I could post the lot if you want.. let me know.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

Apple will replace a 6s battery for about $70.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

I agree with one of the users, you really have a failing battery and it needs to be replaced already. At 80 percent the phone can't get away from the charge, so if it still holds a charge at all, it's strong! My advice, change the battery and all will be cured.


----------

